# Chinchilla died in the early morning hours.....



## LadyMiseryAli (Jan 22, 2012)

Her health started to decline this month. She went from eating a can of food a day, plus my assist-feeding, to not eating at all. I was full-time assist-feeding her. She kept dropping weight. This week, she really started to get bad. We were going to bring her into the vet after the storm passed, but earlier this morning we heard her breathing starting to get labored. I feel like crap right now because we went to sleep and woke up to find that she was gone. We buried her by the tree my fiance used to play by when he was a boy. 

I think Peanut knew she was on her way out because he stopped heckling her. When he would go near her, he wouldn't bite her or tackle her. He would just sniff at her and then retreat. He knew. 

I didn't want her to die like this. I don't know if she went painlessly or not. Peacefully or scared. I don't know, and that's what hurts. 

What really hurts the most is that I couldn't bring her weight up and make her healthy again. Her symptoms pointed to the final stages of CRF, or cancer. 

I can only take solace in the fact that she outlived expectations. The vet who treated her for cancer when she was 3, told my fiance she wouldn't live a year. She lived 10 more. 

Now she is without pain and she is with her companion and at peace.

RIP Chinchilla :angel


----------



## Luvmyfurbabies (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss. It's a difficult pain to endure.
Hugs to you!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry. She did indeed way outlive expectations and had 13 good years with you.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Sorry to hear of the passing of your sweet Chinchilla. I am sure she knew how much she was loved, and appreciated all of your efforts. She died at home, and it sounds like it was peaceful. It's never easy...

Fran


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Chincilla. Hugs for you and Peanut.


----------

